# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  naczyniak płaski

## hania25

synek ma naczyniaka płaskiego na brodzie i czole czy istnieje możliwość ze może być także w głowie ma  mieć teraz badania na wykluczenie lub potwierdzenie ze on tam jest

----------

